# auger/impeller handle assembly for 12/32



## Tooling and Such (Apr 21, 2017)

...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tooling and Such said:


> ...


Think we need just a tad more information on the problem to offer any solutions.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Tooling and Such said:


> ...


* 12-32 Would make it a POWERSHIFT. Augers are still available, as for the handle assm. need some more info on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

